# Does anyone on here know how to make website layouts?



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Title says all. Does anyone? I'm redoing my site, so i've made it private. I need a new fresh layout...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You can find a lot if you google free website layouts.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I use yahoo website builder.. Its super simple and doesn't make me have to think


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have used free webs before. easy to use step by step directions.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh...my site is under Google. Hmm...i'll try yahoo


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you talkin like computer code/language to 100% do it yourself... or like an automated just pick colors and design and whatnot.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Are you talkin like computer code/language to 100% do it yourself... or like an automated just pick colors and design and whatnot.


Well, a do it yourself usually since i like to change my layouts but this one won't be changed soon cuz it has a Summer sunny day feeling.

I want my site to look like Ones like these! I have no idea how to make my site look like those

Background Blue by TheWebHub

Background Green by TheWebHub

Background Purple by TheWebHub

Background by TheWebHub


----------

